# Hobbies



## Angelicpersona (Feb 14, 2013)

Beyond writing (my main hobby) I'm really into all sorts of different crafts. I like to think that I'm actually quite creative as long as I don't have to draw on paper, lol. 
I've crocheted tons of blankets, like this one I made for a lady at the seniors home I worked at. She only had this tiny blanket and I felt so bad for her every time I went in to see her =(


I also sew! My girlfriend got me into it a few years ago when we spent literally every day together. I feel sometimes like its a dying hobby, because it's so hard to find supplies sometimes. I wish we had more than one fabric store in my town, but that's what I get for living in a small city. Right now I'm working on a quilt for a coworkers grandson. She was going to buy one for him and was complaining about how expensive they were and I told her I'd make one for her =) It'll be sized to fit a single bed when I'm done. Spiderman anyone?

But I think my absolute favorite hobby is baking. I started baking around the same time I started writing (about 5 years old), and it's one hobby that I've never gotten tired of. I even had my own cookie business for a couple of years. I didn't make much, but enough to say I had my own money when I was in the states and wasn't allowed to work.
A couple of years ago, my mom signed me up for cake decorating classes. She had had a cake decorating business when my brother and I were small and was thinking of starting up again and wanted me as an assistant. Turns out I'm pretty good, and I love free handing character designs. This was my latest cake, I just finished it up today as a gift for the son of a couple I know who are having a hard time.

My friends also have an annual Halloween party and I make the cake for that every year. Last year I started planning the cake in July because I was so excited =)


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife is a crafter. She used to be the talent for an online business we had, designing and making yarn and thread (out of the raw material) for crafting use, for crochet and knitting. We sleep under a homemade quilt covered by a homemade (knitted) coverlet that her daughter made. I love the cake. You should come and visit the "Let's Eat" thread, where the food is, and tell us about cake decorating, and cake in general. I'm certain that people would like that
Our bedroom is full of the evidence-she has something like fifteen large totes full of swatches of material that she'll never ever use but won't let go of, and we've moved that stuff cross-country four times now.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I drive my husband a bit batty with my crafting. I turned our spare room into my craft room when his brother decided not to move in with us, and I've got fabric all over the place, not to mention all the flowers and feathers and ribbons for fascinators (hair pieces). My computer desk in the living room is always a mess too, because I'm forever doing things while I'm watching shows or what not, whether it be sketching, crocheting, stitching.
It's kind of awesome that you made your own materials! I'd probably do something like that, but it would end up being one more thing to take up space, lol
I'll have to check out that thread =) I have a bit of a deadline on the quilt so I've been working on that and haven't had a chance to move much past introducing myself.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

She has a spinning wheel in the living room and is spinning some fiber while we watch "Chopped". I bought her a couple of football fields worth of raw merino wool for her birthday, and she's just finishing that stuff up. Part of it is going to make me a Cthulhu hat. I'm going to color that stuff myself, using fabric dye and a salad spinner.
I'm certain that you drive him more than a little batty...my guitars and music make her nuts, so we're even, and let's not even get started on the boxes and boxes of books we both have
Finish the quilt. The Let's Eat thread isn't going to die out anytime soon.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

I used to own a custom picture framing store and really enjoyed doing that.  I had two of my favorites where I took the Escher drawing "Stairs," and did a black mat on the inside with spacers and silver filament, then a white mat with a silver outer mat in a black frame.  The other was a modern art piece with several colors in it, and I cut a mat corner with red, blue, yellow, and black.  I put it in a white metal frame.  They were both pretty awesome.

I wanted to start doing framing on the side again but I don't have the money for the equipment right now, plus I plan on moving.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just a jewelry maker and a but of a baker.  The jewelry has been eluding me for a while now so I don't have anything special to show.  I don't make my own materials, either.  I do modify what I've found/bought though.  (Currently in a phase where I paint things with nail polish which gives it an interesting texture and patina--especially metal beads).


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 15, 2013)

I can knit and sew. I can bake. I can do all sorts of things.

BUT the one thing that I cannot do is crochet. My hands won't do what they are supposed to do once they hold a crocket hook. You have my utmost admiration. That blanket looks perfect. 

If you are driving you husband crazy because of your crafting there are two things to say.

1) Darling, would you prefer it if I became interested in high fashion and went out every week to buy new outfits?

2) Darling, have you ever really looked in your workshop/garage/utility room?


----------



## Terry D (Feb 15, 2013)

On clear nights I'm an amateur astronomer.  I also dabble in photography.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness! All these hobbies are so interesting! Stop giving me ideas people =P I'm the sort of person that if I feel reasonably confident in it or can find a decent tutorial and it interests me, I'll do it. It ends with a lot of missed marks, but I usually have fun doing it. My husband, on the other hand, does nothing but sit at his computer and grump all day. Ahh, gotta love opposites.

Moderan - A chtulu hat!? You'll have to show when it's done!
Lewdog - you should go for it once you've moved! You may even be able to make a little money off of it, and if you like doing it, why not?
Amsawtell - My friends and I actually started a company last year that hasn't really gone beyond the beginning stages, but basically it's me (who makes fascinators), my best friend (who sews like crazy, she even made costumes for a tv movie of her brothers) and my bff's sister in law who makes sea glass jewelry to sell to people who come here on cruises.
Dolphinlee - my mom tried to teach me crocheting from time to time over many years, but I was never able to pick it up until I decided I wanted to teach myself. The first project I made was a scarf and I forgot to count my stitches and the poor thing got picked apart and put back together so many times and it looked like a roller coaster with all the ups and downs, but I was so proud that I wore it all I could (living in Florida at the time that wasn't much lol). Took a lot of practice to get to where I am now, and even so I still have more to learn =)
Terry D - I LOVE that telescope! And your dogs! and that picture of the moon!


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

Sitting at the computer and grumping can be an end in itself. I've been known to indulge.
But the computer should be the tool, not the user. I use mine to do things. At the very least, I learn. This morning, I wrote a song, worked on a video that is all generated fractals, tweaked some areas of my website, learned a few things about asteroid tracking, and then grumped for a while on Facebook. Learning is a good hobby, but it gets me in trouble


----------



## Angelicpersona (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree! I'm constantly looking up things and learning, even things for my book. I've spent hours and hours looking up information on monsters and sailing and fighting techniques for the weapons my characters use. I've still probably got things wrong, but hopefully the readers will either not know or overlook it...


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

The readers will tell you if you have it wrong. I've had the experience *rolls eyes* 90% of writing is research. I spend more time looking things up than anything else...that's my real job. The writing and music are just hobbies.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Feb 15, 2013)

How true! I may just steal that


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

I doubt it's original to me.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a thing about functional jewelry.  I want it all to have a use as well as be beautiful. So lockets, watch fobs, magnifying glasses, mini hourglasses, glow sticks, USB drives, and mini bottles have all made their way into my jewelry.  I like the idea of compasses because they can be so beautiful but have yet to find a small one I think is beautiful enough for jewelry.

All that said, I want to make myself a modern chatelaine.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahh, that's even more awesome then, amsawtell! Beautiful things that also serve a purpose? Heck ya!
On a side note, I know what you mean when you say "modern chatelaine", but for fun I looked up what chatelaine actually means and I was giggling to myself thinking "she wants to be the mistress of a large manor because she likes interesting jewelry?". It's funny that we all seem to have words in our vocabulary that we use without really thinking of what they actually mean. I think writers are even worse for it.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

You're probably right.  In the Victorian era chatelaines were gifts to the new bride from her husband's family.  They were usually of silver (if the family could afford it) and would hold whatever she thought she would need for running her household.  They came with everything from tiny pairs of spectacles to little boxes to hold spices.  They often had scissors and a little sewing needle holder.  They're interesting items really--more so because so few remain.  Women wore them with pride and they were often seen as items of status.


----------



## John_O (Feb 20, 2013)

I rescue snakes, both venomous & non venomous. I don't charge for this (but do accept tips) So I guess you can call this a hobby. LOL


----------



## Kira1965 (Feb 20, 2013)

One of my favorite hobbies is hand crafting greeting cards. I do not think I have "bought" a card for years! My friends can't wait to see what my latest Christmas card designs are, and love the verses I write. For those, I usually design at least 50 and maybe write 5 to 10 verses to use inside.
For birthdays and other assorted holidays, I try and make a verse that is personal- based on what the receiver likes, does for a living, etc.
I was at a friends place a while back and she showed me a box on the shelf in her closet. It was filled with every card I have ever given her. That was pretty cool, to know I was being "collected"!
For the guys, I try and write filthy verses and, even though I don't consider myself much of a comedienne, I have come up with some pretty funny stuff. 

Also, I LOVE to cook, and moderan, I will definitely be checking out the Let's Eat thread and posting some of my favorite recipes.

John, I know a guy in my hometown here that also picks up snakes and other animals to rescue and release back where they belong. I live in rattlesnake country.

I'm also finding reading the threads on here is becoming a hobby...


----------



## John_O (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome! I have the utmost respect for anybody who does anything to help animals!


----------



## Cran (Feb 20, 2013)

John_O said:


> I rescue snakes, both venomous & non venomous. I don't charge for this (but do accept tips) So I guess you can call this a hobby. LOL



That's not a hobby, John; that's a public service, and deserves more support from your community.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 20, 2013)

John did you go to Florida and get involved in the python hunt?  I read the largest one they found was only 11 feet long.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 21, 2013)

John, that is amazing.  Snakes are so misunderstood.  They are not villainous creatures and they certainly will not "go after" a person unless (like most animals) they feel threatened.

I agree with Cran.  That is a community service you're providing and you certainly deserve far more recognition for it.


----------



## John_O (Feb 21, 2013)

Lew, no I didn't. It would have been pretty cool though, as long as they didn't kill them. I would have no part of that!

Thanks amsawtell ! They sure are! People kill far, FAR, FAR! more snakes then the other way around. Rattlesnakes rattle for a reason! here I am leave me alone and all there warning does now is get them killed.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2013)

John_O said:


> Lew, no I didn't. It would have been pretty cool though, as long as they didn't kill them. I would have no part of that!
> 
> Thanks amsawtell ! They sure are! People kill far, FAR, FAR! more snakes then the other way around. Rattlesnakes rattle for a reason! here I am leave me alone and all there warning does now is get them killed.


 Ya. I've been ridiculed for not killing rattlesnakes that ended up in my yard or on my front porch. What? Like I'm a bad dad or it would make a difference I explain, but whatever...I put them in a container and let them loose up in the hills.


----------



## John_O (Feb 21, 2013)

Cran said:


> That's not a hobby, John; that's a public service, and deserves more support from your community.



Thanks . You know Cran, this is the reason I ask about books written with help that you replyed to. A calibration you called it.
http://www.writingforums.com/writing-discussion/136807-help-question.html

 I have written a book about this and the rescues.... a while back even before I join this group... Finished it! But it just lacks punch!  So I have just printed it out (also have it saved on the computer) but just filed it away.


----------



## John_O (Feb 21, 2013)

Kevin, I believe you  are setting a great example !! Concern, sure after all they can be dangerous, but showing compassion! not killing something out of blind fear.
Good work!


----------



## Cran (Feb 21, 2013)

John_O said:


> Thanks . You know Cran, this is the reason I ask about books written with help that you replyed to. A calibration you called it.
> http://www.writingforums.com/writing-discussion/136807-help-question.html
> 
> I have written a book about this and the rescues.... a while back even before I join this group... Finished it! But it just lacks punch!  So I have just printed it out (also have it saved on the computer) but just filed it away.


Stick around here for a while and two outcomes are possible: either you will grow enough as a writer to give it the punch you're looking for; or you'll find willing collaborators to help you.


----------



## NowNovel (Feb 27, 2013)

that is a huge telescope (and a cute dog)


----------



## patskywriter (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a little money-making venture where I sell duct tape wallets (this one is made with caution tape). I also enjoy photography and play jazz and Brazilian guitar. (Wowsers! This photo turned out a lot bigger than I expected!)


----------



## Angelicpersona (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, I get a job and go away for a few weeks and this thread took on a life of its own =) I'm so pleased to see all of your hobbies! I sometimes think I'm such a boring person because all of my hobbies are so old fashioned, so I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in some of them.

John_O - even though I dislike snakes myself, I respect them and their rights to live, and I'm glad that you're providing that service to your community. There needs to be many more people. I'd likely take in all stray guinea pigs if I had the room!
Kira1965 - That is so awesome! I love making greeting cards when I have the time and materials, though I'd bet mine are a lot more childish than yours if you've been making them for that long =)
patskywriter - I'll bet those hold together a lot longer than wallets made with fabric. Actually, that reminds me that I need a new wallet... lol. Duct tape fixes everything!


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 23, 2013)

My hobbies tend to turn into an aspect of video production in some way. Lately, I'm doing solid modeling (even though the software I use isn't technically a solid modeler) and I'm using it to story board a movie and make little in game/movie items. I'm currently modeling a brass and glass Galileo thermometer, since I think those things are so clever, functional and decorative and plan on POV ray tracing it once it's done. You can see some of my WIP on my blog. The floor plans are intended to be sets for my movie.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Mar 24, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> My hobbies tend to turn into an aspect of video production in some way.


That's so cool! I have some friends who are into movie making too, mostly just small short videos with volunteers. A few years ago one of their short films got entered into a movie contest and it caught the attention of CBC. They ended up making an hour long tv video and I did craft services and assistant costume designing =)


----------



## Ariel (Mar 25, 2013)

I did some finger-knitting yesterday.  Mostly I was trying to get my 3-year-old step-daughter into doing it for a craft (it also helps with manual dexterity) but she wasn't paying attention.  I gave her string and beads instead.


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 25, 2013)

Angelicpersona said:


> That's so cool! I have some friends who are into movie making too, mostly just small short videos with volunteers. A few years ago one of their short films got entered into a movie contest and it caught the attention of CBC. They ended up making an hour long tv video and I did craft services and assistant costume designing =)



Thanks, Angelica. Once I get the script finished (and the language), I'm going to attempt a crowd source funding for it on Kickstarter and/or IndieGoGo.  I can't do this all by myself, so I'd need to pay someone to do finish work on sets, lighting, animation, etc. Then there is hiring voice actors...oy. At least it's taking long enough for me to get a feel for all that is involved.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Mar 25, 2013)

amsawtell - I just had to go look up what that is, and that's awesome! I might have to try it. I'm always playing with my yarn and thread over my fingers like that anyways =)

Robert_S - yeah, there's definitely a lot more that goes into it than you think, and I'd imagine even more goes into a fully CG movie. And now I'm remembering this one scene where the actor had to throw himself down a hill over and over again to get the perfect roll, lol


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 26, 2013)

Angelicpersona said:


> Robert_S - yeah, there's definitely a lot more that goes into it than you think, and I'd imagine even more goes into a fully CG movie. And now I'm remembering this one scene where the actor had to throw himself down a hill over and over again to get the perfect roll, lol



Hehe, I remember seeing a behind the scenes of "Stargate SG-1" where the group was supposed to be kicked out a stargate and two of them tumble down the stairs. I wonder how many bruises they got from that.  I also remember from LOTR "The Two Towers" where an orc on worgback gets hit and tumbles down a hill. Looked pretty good.

Still, I don't think I'm going to have too many ragdoll scenes. Just one I know of for sure.

Any, back to previous, between all this scripting, giving the story some life through detail and language construction, modeling sets and little things, it's giving me time to study up on websites, whatever free books I can find, etc.


----------



## Pinion (May 14, 2013)

Oh, how I envy people who can bake without destroying their kitchen. 

My main hobby besides writing is currently music.

My childhood was one ongoing trainwreck of musical failure, but last year I picked up an instrument called the ocarina and everything about it made sense. I wish I'd received more instruction on the recorder in elementary school than to put my fingers over the holes and blow into it to play a song that nobody likes, but with 20+ kids to a music class it's a difficult environment. I managed to break my original ocarina, now lovingly displayed on my shelf, but I've already picked out a likely replacement.


----------



## PSFoster (May 15, 2013)

I like to crochet, too. I also like cross-stitching and plain old embroidery. I used to sew a lot but have not done any in a while.


----------



## WolfRose (Jun 19, 2013)

I am what you would call a jack-of-all-crafts. I write (stories and poetry), I draw, paint, dabble in pottery, woodworking, stained glass, mosaic, jewelry-making, scrapbooking/papercrafting, recycle art, and I am constantly baking, decorating cakes, cooking, knitting, sewing/feltwork, and I have recently started dabbling in steampunk. (I also collect books, at last count I had almost 150 books in storage.)

My husband would think I'm horribly ill if I'm not doing something with my hands at least for a few hours every day. (His only complaint when I bake is that there isn't more right after he and hte kids eat it all.)


----------



## Qetris (Sep 16, 2013)

It's nice to see that we writers are such interesting and well-rounded people!  And I'd definitely be interested in getting a duct tape wallet.  One hobby of mine is collecting snowglobes.  Whenever I travel to another city, I'm always sure to get a snowglobe representing that city.  Some of them can even play music.


----------



## sokko (Oct 8, 2013)

I used to think I had a lot of hobbies. What I really have is a lot of temporary obsessions. When I was into puzzles, I spent 5 hours a day playing with a Rubik's Cube. That lasted for two weeks until I finally solved it, then I hardly touched the cube again (this was well before the internet boom and Youtube, so I couldn't readily cheat). Recently I went through a spell of turning wire paperclips into spinning tops. Once I got the knack of it, I kept trying to refine the process so as to make the tops spin longer and longer. I got a few to spin up to 38 seconds, but I was never able to break 40 seconds, and after a while I quit. Singing; songwriting; guitar playing; origami; etc. ; etc. ; the list just keeps growing.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, everyone has so many hobbies! Besides writing, my biggest thing at the moment is making video games. I also really love to bake, and I used to play the Clarinet. 
Other than that there's so many things I want to learn, the big ones being photography and the piano. And to all of you who can sew, I envy you. I have tried to learn so many times, and I can never get it!

Edit: Wow, I forgot one. I also edit sprites and photos from time to time, which taught me the basics of photoshop!


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 4, 2014)

Terry, you seem to be a bit more then an amateur astronomer. That scope and pic are killer! Wow. 

John, I'm with the others on this one. Catching snakes, especially dangerous ones, isn't a hobby. It's serious business. Who knows how many lives you've saved? I salute you. I'm grateful it gets too cold in Michigan for most of those bad boys. 

Angel, you're not the only one that sews. My family is full of artisans from generation to generation. My grandmother LOVED making dolls. Here's 1 I still have.











My grandmother also sewed, as does my mother. My mother never taught me to do either, however. Life happened. But recently Mom has been getting back into hobbies too. She made this (doll not included :lol






That's MY Kayla girl. (Makayla) She did that for her little grand daughter and all of a sudden, every one was stepping in line for a copy. Go figure! I just told her I wanted my "horsey" replaced. (This is me, about 30 years ago! :lol






I have projects for which I'd like to sew as well. I just don't want to do it by hand and I have yet to get a machine. I've only ever had a chance to sew a handful of times in my life. My mother-in-law is a professionally licensed seamstress.

As for me, I'm starting to dabble with a lot of things. I'm learning to draw. I've always loved art, but always felt overwhelmed by my sister's amazing talents. She's really gifted! But I think I may have some talent too. I'm quite proud of 

http://critter83.deviantart.com/art/Strawberry-439186479

It's not my first drawing. That's in my artist's tablet. I haven't transferred it over to computer yet. It was my Wii remote. Post it later. I'm also quite interested in ZenTangle. Love how crafty it looks without a lot of skill.  (Nothing on the computer. Pics later.) 

I'm also interested in models. Horses and houses, not rail roads and war games.  With the model horses, I'll be dabbling a bit in photography and making tack and props. I also want to make things for doll houses. I also like DIY projects. Oh, yes! And did I mention? I'm on YouTube! I don't have as many videos as I would have liked to have seen by now (got a bit distracted; teehee!), but hopefully that will improve with time.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BexCraftyCreations

Don't be confused. My name isn't Emily. That's just a pen name.


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my! Sorry the images are so huge. Didn't realize until it was already posted. :/


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2014)

Emily Logan said:


> Oh my! Sorry the images are so huge. Didn't realize until it was already posted. :/



No problem, 8-[ they arrived and are lovely. Must say though it has been awhile since I was scared by a doll picture.:concern:


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 5, 2014)

Scared by a doll? Why? Would you have photographed her a little differently? :/

Angel, I wanted to add that making costumes for theater is actually very impressive. I have a family full of artisans. My sister has done work for the theater, including both costumery and make-up. (Some of us have been in theater. I was in school plays and would love to perform again. If it was even possible, which it isn't.) This is what she can do. *shudders*

http://tinypic.com/r/k3or53/8


----------



## Dallionz (Aug 8, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> View attachment 4318
> 
> I have a little money-making venture where I sell duct tape wallets (this one is made with caution tape). I also enjoy photography and play jazz and Brazilian guitar. (Wowsers! This photo turned out a lot bigger than I expected!)



Those are awesome! My husband and I both had duct tape wallets at one point and loved them!  

I love photography. I mainly use it to take portraits of our family and our kids. But I do try to get in some landscape or nature photography once in a blue moon. I also crochet, bake (I love taking recipes for cookies and cakes and making them healthier but still taste really good LOL) and read. Another off the wall hobby is essential oils. I love using them for cleaning, to help with illnesses, etc. They have made a huge difference in my allergy issues.


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

Experimenting new dishes.. Reading books.. And long walks are my fav. hobbies.. Also playing with my Tommy (my pet brother)


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 2, 2014)

This was a bike that had been wrecked, thrown down the road at over 75mph  I repaired all of the body work and painted it, there are no decals on the bikes, all of the sponsor names are air brushed on.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 11, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> This was a bike that had been wrecked, thrown down the road at over 75mph  I repaired all of the body work and painted it, there are no decals on the bikes, all of the sponsor names are air brushed on.



Was there a human attached to it when it was wrecked?


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 11, 2014)

It was a wheelie gone bad, not me as the rider though I bought it that way.  I have been in over 40 wrecks in the last 35 years, only been to the hospital a handful of times.  I taught road racing skills and techniques for a few years, still do some racing at the track.  I did get to take a cool trip to New Foundland this spring, 4000 miles in 10 days but it was on my Triumph Tiger.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 11, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> It was a wheelie gone bad, not me as the rider though I bought it that way.  I have been in over 40 wrecks in the last 35 years, only been to the hospital a handful of times.  I taught road racing skills and techniques for a few years, still do some racing at the track.  I did get to take a cool trip to New Foundland this spring, 4000 miles in 10 days but it was on my Triumph Tiger.



Jesus, over a wreck a year?  That reminds me of a peacekeeper I knew who served for twenty years; he had six vehicles shot out from underneath him but was still mostly intact. 

Aw, dem newfies. Cannot understand a word some of them say, but they are great folks.


----------



## MITCH (Sep 25, 2014)

My favorite hobbies are writing, reading books and traveling. During traveling I love to read books. I also wrote a lot of poems to see the natural beauty of different places around the world. Few months ago I have been visited Shimla. It is a beautiful city of India.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm partial to "Polishing the Rocket," or "Boxing the Clown," or sometimes "Roughing up the Suspect," or if you like, "Poodling the Ostrich." You know, anything that I can put in quotes is an awesome hobby.


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I'm partial to "Polishing the Rocket," or "Boxing the Clown," or sometimes "Roughing up the Suspect," or if you like, "Poodling the Ostrich." You know, anything that I can put in quotes is an awesome hobby.


alone or with somebody else?


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 26, 2014)

escorial said:


> alone or with somebody else?


Well, I don't usually swing like this but if you insist... 

Oh, you weren't volunteering?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 1, 2014)

As my eyesight is now deteriorating at an alarming rate, I am reminded of those salutory warnings from my parents that overindulgence in any 'hobby' can be detrimental to the eyesight!
How right they were! Take note PLURALISED!


----------



## wodige digatoli (Dec 3, 2014)

I as well have many hobbies that extend from my writings, crochet, sewing projects, my beading work. I am New here so I haven't figured out how to post pictures of my works


----------



## Eliza (Dec 16, 2014)

Apart from writing I like traveling and hiking. I also like skiing, oil painting and Irish dancing


----------



## LadyGrumps (Dec 16, 2014)

Hallo!
For textiles I've got a handful, since I have a degree in the whole thing:
I'm a weaver, dyer, hand and wheel spinner.
I also make soap, do a bit of canning, shoot a few arrows....

... I am sensing a theme that I basically am living in the wrong century.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 24, 2014)

Started m'self yet another hobby, this time 3D Printing. 
Good times.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 29, 2014)

I make incense and customize my clothes on occasion (though I don't do it well).


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

Apart from reading and writing both independently and for college, my hobbies include religious practices and helping the less fortunate. I like to give to charity and volunteer to help the homeless whenever I can. I'd like to help animals too someday, but humans are a bigger priority for me right now. I also enjoy gardening, the occasional hike, and anything associated with firearms. The shooting range is always a fun place to visit. I like lever-action rifles, revolvers, and "cowboy" firearms.


----------



## Atlantean (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a few hobbies myself. Exercise and video games namely, along with cooking. I'll have to get a picture up of my Cannelloni. (Love that stuff, my favorite dish)


----------



## Cave Troll (Jan 2, 2019)

Well I write shorts for fun.  
I should get back into drawing, as
I used to have a lot of fun with it.
Dabble and play around in GIMP from
time to time, along with creating book
covers for my books. 
Other than that I have the odd hobby
of being a Medical Fetishist and am 
into BDSM. So in an odd fashion I collect
Medical paraphernalia as a part of it.


----------



## Ty G (Jan 17, 2019)

My hobbies include:
Singing
Acting
Dancing
Playing guitar, piano, and harmonica
Writing scripts.

I've listed them in order of best to worst.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 20, 2019)

Well, my area isn't set up in our house yet but when I do, I like to engage in a brisk round of building plastic models. Specifically WW II era aircraft. Although, the aircraft in the Cold War constellation series are also a fascination.


----------



## Hope4All (Feb 2, 2019)

Sewing and Writing/Reading is where my interests have been, although getting into crocheting right now


----------



## Winston (Feb 4, 2019)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Well, my area isn't set up in our house yet but when I do, I like to engage in a brisk round of building plastic models. Specifically WW II era aircraft. Although, the aircraft in the Cold War constellation series are also a fascination.



I favored 1:48 scale, as it provided adequate detail with manageable size.  Used to make dioramas as well.  Here's one from a few years ago:

 

I've dabbled in model rocketry with the kids, and I used to build computers:


Now it's primarily home brewing and shooting sports.  Which really are not as incompatible as you might think.  Mostly.


----------



## Zoso71 (Feb 12, 2019)

I wouldn't think of it being a hobby per se.  But I am a photographer with my own business.  I started it about three years ago. I've always had a huge passion for Photography though.


----------



## rarie (Oct 26, 2019)

I've been really enjoying coding recently - does that count as a creative hobby? Eh, sure.

Angelicpersona: right with you there - if someone tells me about something interesting they're doing as a hobby I'll inevitably find myself on the internet for an hour learning about it before remembering I've got stuff I was doing in the first place. I have about ten different 'hobbies' that I find myself doing on the side of writing, that I keep coming back to about three months later and rediscovering. Ah well.


----------



## Winston (Jun 14, 2020)

I just finished another plastic model.  It's an Italian WWII fighter plane called a Macchi M202 Foglore.  It turned out pretty well, despite my older eyes and less-steady hands.  
After the base coat of sand / tan, I applied the green camouflage splotches (the Brits used to call the pattern "sand and spinach").  The kit is from a Japanese company named Hasegawa.  The detail on the kit is phenomenal.  

I love lesser-known historical representations like this model.  First, most fighting in North Africa was usually relegated to Page Two, and had to include the names of Rommel or Montgomery.  Second, the Italians were widely derided and forgotten, despite some notable successes.  This plane was one such success.  
Their German allies that had a chance to fly this plane preferred it to their own.  The plane was sports car like in it's handling.  It was truly a pilot's plane, not a mass-produced mechanized death machine like many WWII fighters.  It was more of a foil, and less a mace.  It only had three machine guns, and the pilot had to be an expert shot to garner a kill.  But with this plane, precision was easy.  

Aesthetically, the lines on this aircraft illicit the impression of grace wrapped around power.   Every edge is rounded, like a drop of rain hurtling to Earth in a thunderstorm.  Foglore in English means Thunderbolt.  Apt indeed.


----------

